# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  ΤΗΛΕΌΡΑΣΗ LG Plasma 42PC1RV

## PATENTAS10

*LG Plasma 42PC1RV*


40 Ευρώ

Με βλάβη στην Y SUS.

----------

